# Moving back to Lagos



## MJO'Connor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi There,

I am moving back to the Lagos next month, after 20 years in the UK and was wondering if anyone knows of any jobs going, for a Portuguese/English speaker? I am fluent in both languages, writen & spoken. I have worked in administration within the Pharmaceutical and Graphic Arts industries; in Customer Services/Call Centre within the Passport Office and also in finance again within the Graphic Arts industry, but I am always willing to learn something new.
If anyone knows of anything or needs help with translations, etc... please give me a shout.
Also, is there anyone who has children in portuguese state schools? I am interested in finding out how well, or not, they have adapted to life and school over there. I have 2 children aged 8 and 12, who I want to enrol in portuguese schools but I am a bit concerned, specially about the 8 year old as he doesn't speak portuguese.
Your thoughts will be much appreciated.

Maria


----------

